# George Farmer @ Vivarium 2017



## Vivarium (8 Nov 2017)

It took us many attempts but we finally managed to book George Farmer at our event, Vivarium.

On Saturday 18th, 11:30 George will talk about his works and experiences as an aquascaper. Vivarium is an event that is hosting several talks, contests, workshops and over 130 exhibitors. On both days we have aquascaping workshops and on Saturday we will see the Live Aquascaping Contest.

Please check our Facebook https://www.facebook.com/Vivariumbeurs/ or website www.vivariumbeurs.nl for more details on the show.


----------

